# dont have a clue!



## bushmaster1 (Apr 16, 2012)

hi guys im not into my birds i keep snakes mostly but my ex has just posted on facebook a "yellow tipped amazon green parrott" 

as i say im ot big on parrotts so i just know its a bird. 

she asked me if i could find out how much they are worth as she is selling it, her facebook post said £800 with large cage/stand/toys/mirrors ect ect so was just wondering if thats what she will get for it. 

also anyone interested i could pass on her number and get some pics and could possibly arrange pic up from my house to keep it easy.:2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

it will be ether an orange winged amazon or a blue fronted amazon by the sound of it can you get a pic 

altho i dont think theres any chance she will get that amount for it even with cage


----------



## bushmaster1 (Apr 16, 2012)

adamntitch said:


> it will be ether an orange winged amazon or a blue fronted amazon by the sound of it can you get a pic
> 
> altho i dont think theres any chance she will get that amount for it even with cage


yeah i can get a pic may be tomorrow tho as i say she is my exx so dont see to much of her and i told her that £800 was a bit high she would be better off looking at £400-£500 so i'll tell her thanks 
pics us asap


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

pic would be good as orange wings fetch less than blue fronted usaly and also it may be nether of they species


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*don't have a clue!*

You could Google Amazon Parrot species to try to identify the bird.

As previously advised, Orange Wing or Blue-Fronted Amazons are the most likely candidates.

Prices - £250 upwards for Orange Wings, £350 for Blue-Fronted - even with a cage!
£800 for a mis-named bird is way overpriced.

With the Internet & libraries freely available there is absolutely no excuse for mis-naming a bird especially when selling it!


----------



## bushmaster1 (Apr 16, 2012)

duffey said:


> You could Google Amazon Parrot species to try to identify the bird.
> 
> As previously advised, Orange Wing or Blue-Fronted Amazons are the most likely candidates.
> 
> ...


can you read??? its not my bird and im not into birds so price isnt my concern im just going off what she has told me it was which is why im on here asking for help so stop trying so hard to be so condescending and help or get off my post! im fully aware of the internet and libraries and that naming the animal before price is a must but she gave me the info and i took the price off her facebook page and that is all i have to go off untill someone helps me.

here is a pic for those that want to help


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*don't have a clue!*

From the photo it looks like Yellow Fronted Amazon - Amazona ochrocephala, but which sub-species? Possibly A.o. Panamensis?


----------



## bushmaster1 (Apr 16, 2012)

duffey said:


> From the photo it looks like Yellow Fronted Amazon - Amazona ochrocephala, but which sub-species? Possibly A.o. Panamensis?


just been looking on the web and looks more like a yellow naped to me? and Amazona ochrocephala is yellow crowned by the way smart arse i just checked :lol2:


----------



## bushmaster1 (Apr 16, 2012)

anyways bottom line. 

how much is it worth?
does anyone want to buy it?

it may take some time to come back with a response to offers as she is my ex and getting hold of her is a flaming nightmare


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*don't have a clue!*

It sure as hell is not a Yellow Naped! Yellow Naped have green lores, forehead and crown - with the nape yellow.

Your photo shows an Amazon with yellow lores & forehead, with the frontal part of the crown yellow. Also red wing butts give credibility to it being A. Ochracephala - called Yellow Fronted or Yellow Crowned - ssp panamensis called Panama Yellow Fronted.


----------



## bushmaster1 (Apr 16, 2012)

duffey said:


> It sure as hell is not a Yellow Naped! Yellow Naped have green lores, forehead and crown - with the nape yellow.
> 
> Your photo shows an Amazon with yellow lores & forehead, with the frontal part of the crown yellow. Also red wing butts give credibility to it being A. Ochracephala - called Yellow Fronted or Yellow Crowned - ssp panamensis called Panama Yellow Fronted.


ok so the question i need answering 
how much is it worth?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Its ether yellow crowned or a panama so is worth a lot more than an orange winged or blue fronted am not in just nopw but will have a look at the pic when home


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*don't have a clue!*

What's it worth? Following link on Birds4sale one was advertised at £450
beautiful yellow crowned amazon For Sale - Birds For Sale With Free Advertising on Birds 4 Sale UK

Would I buy it - NO!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah yellow crowned maybe £400 to £500 but then i have seen greys and macaws going for next to nothing in the last few months

and 2 of mine i got free with cages so it may not sell at all


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

duffey said:


> What's it worth? Following link on Birds4sale one was advertised at £450
> beautiful yellow crowned amazon For Sale - Birds For Sale With Free Advertising on Birds 4 Sale UK
> 
> Would I buy it - NO!


lol that add says yellow crowned but then at the bottom says african grey


----------



## bushmaster1 (Apr 16, 2012)

adamntitch said:


> lol that add says yellow crowned but then at the bottom says african grey


 yeah ignore duffy she knows nothing she keeps getting things wrong because she doesnt read properly. so between £400-£500? if it was to sell with cage/mirrors/toys/ect ect


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*don't have a clue!*

Bushmaster1

Were you born ignorant and objectional - or do you work at it?


----------



## bushmaster1 (Apr 16, 2012)

duffey said:


> Bushmaster1
> 
> Were you born ignorant and objectional - or do you work at it?


 duffy: you started on at me about overpricing a bird that wasnt mine after i stated i wasnt into birds so i knew verry little and it was all just on the info i was given and i was aking for help on behalf of a friend, so you clearly didnt read......the latin name you gave for a amazon yellow fronted came back to me on wikipedia as a yellow crowned, so you didnt read again and then the add you just posted the link on clearly states in the contact info its a african macaw. so no im not ignorant or objectional im merely stating the facts. you dont seem to read anything before you give an opinion now go bug someone else with your lack of literacy skill.


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

Bushmaster1

Where did 'African Macaw' come from?
If you are capable of reading (and understanding) the advert it stated very clearly that the bird for sale was a Yellow Fronted Amazon.

Yellow Fronted Amazons - A. Ochrocephala - are also known as Yellow Crowned ( a name applied to certain sub-species). The Double Yellow-Headed Amazon - A. Oratrix - was at one time considered to be conspecific.

Go find Forshaws Parrots of the World!

Having kept a number of Amazona species (& bred some) I do have a very good idea of the family!

If you think different - your problem!

Mike Duffey


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

duffey said:


> Bushmaster1
> 
> Where did 'African Macaw' come from?
> If you are capable of reading (and understanding) the advert it stated very clearly that the bird for sale was a Yellow Fronted Amazon.
> ...


i think what he ment was i said in my post the link you gave said yellow crowned but if you look at the contact details it says african grey as they said they dont know about birds and its not theres its easy to get mistaken when reading others replys


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

bushmaster1 said:


> yeah ignore duffy she knows nothing she keeps getting things wrong because she doesnt read properly. so between £400-£500? if it was to sell with cage/mirrors/toys/ect ect


i would say start at £500 but be prepared to drop it a bit it also depends if the birds handreared and tame or not as a unfriendly bird would fetch less as would be better off a breeder than a pet


----------



## bushmaster1 (Apr 16, 2012)

duffey said:


> Bushmaster1
> 
> Where did 'African Macaw' come from?
> If you are capable of reading (and understanding) the advert it stated very clearly that the bird for sale was a Yellow Fronted Amazon.
> ...


african macaw comes from the link you posted as the other member stated aswell. if you look on the contact details for that add it states that the bird for sale is an african grey
so how does the fact that i stated i knew nothing of bird yet you start being condescending with me make me the ignorant one? i dont care what you have kept or bred in the same way you dont care that i keep snakes and breed them and lizzard eggs are currently in incubation because it doesnt interest you the same way birds dont interest me. i asked a simple question and you went and jumped on your :censor:ing pedestal and started ranting on about going to libraries and internet naming birds before you price them blah blah blah.
as i said in my 1st post i was not in a position to say what it was which is why i came on here to ask and then i get a penis like you coming shouting the odds! i also stated i was posting for help because i wasnt in a position to price the bird and told you what she had put on facebook so it wasnt my evaluation, i then went on to ask for help (without you trying to make me feel small because you've hatched a few eggs) learn to read, the clue is in the title, it says "dont have a clue" but then i bet you didnt read that either did you? your the ignorant one........i bet your one of those people that always has to be right about everything and you just say it no matter how depressing you sound. why would i want to go find a book on parrots when i have explained to you numerous times birds arent my thing and i dont plan on getting into them. you see you havent read again. go :censor: yourself!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

calm down peeps not worth getting baaned or infractions over this :2thumb:


----------



## bushmaster1 (Apr 16, 2012)

adamntitch said:


> calm down peeps not worth getting baaned or infractions over this :2thumb:


thanks for the concern but if this forum is full of people like this who think they are better than you but dont read your questions id rather not be here, 
ive made less than 20 posts and already im being belittled by someone who thinks that because they have hatched a few bird eggs he knows it all and then has the nerve to call me the ignorant one! the guys a pillock


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

bushmaster1 said:


> thanks for the concern but if this forum is full of people like this who think they are better than you but dont read your questions id rather not be here,
> ive made less than 20 posts and already im being belittled by someone who thinks that because they have hatched a few bird eggs he knows it all and then has the nerve to call me the ignorant one! the guys a pillock


 
thats forums for you dont let it get to you i used to when i joined but you learn to just let it fly over your head if they realy pee you off you can block them then they cant see your posts and they cant see yours : victory:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

To be fair I don't think Duffey was being rude in the first post at all? Remember it's the internet and you can't see expressions/hear tones of voice. I think they were merely pointing out that most info can be found quite easily from the internet for you to search as you hadn't posted a picture prior to that post for people to see.


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

becky89 said:


> To be fair I don't think Duffey was being rude in the first post at all? Remember it's the internet and you can't see expressions/hear tones of voice. I think they were merely pointing out that most info can be found quite easily from the internet for you to search as you hadn't posted a picture prior to that post for people to see.


I agree with this, it's so easy to misinterpret what people are saying through text...
Although, if it's all the same, I think you are being pretty rude to people who are TRYING to help YOU! who YOU came to for help! 
You stated you know nothing about birds well Mike does, maybe you should be a little more respectful then maybe he wouldn't talk to you like your a idiot!
And if you are this aggressive all the time then you're going to find this happens a lot...


----------



## bushmaster1 (Apr 16, 2012)

GeckoD said:


> I agree with this, it's so easy to misinterpret what people are saying through text...
> Although, if it's all the same, I think you are being pretty rude to people who are TRYING to help YOU! who YOU came to for help!
> You stated you know nothing about birds well Mike does, maybe you should be a little more respectful then maybe he wouldn't talk to you like your a idiot!
> And if you are this aggressive all the time then you're going to find this happens a lot...


i wasnt saying he doesnt know anything, he's probably quite a knowledgable guy but it was the way he said you need to find out what bird it is...what am i here to do? then telling me the price given *by my ex* was way overpriced and that *i* need to go and research it.then saying you need to price it properly...again thats what im asking you guys for, why would i research a bird im not interested in that isn't mine? i simply came on here to ask a few people who know about birds what it was and what they go for. i know its all important the same as it is with the snakes and lizards i breed but i know about that stuff. i came on here to get help and i was basicaly told to go and do it myself, i think i have the right to tell him to sod off if i want and if you think otherwise then thats fine, im a beleiver in everybody being entitled to an opinion. and as for me being a 
"idiot" as you put it...i think not, im knowledgable in areas that concern the aspects of my lifestyle, interests and hobbies, i learn what i want to learn and birds are'nt a topic i study.


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

bushmaster1 said:


> i wasnt saying he doesnt know anything, he's probably quite a knowledgable guy but it was the way he said you need to find out what bird it is...what am i here to do? then telling me the price given *by my ex* was way overpriced and that *i* need to go and research it.then saying you need to price it properly...again thats what im asking you guys for, why would i research a bird im not interested in that isn't mine? i simply came on here to ask a few people who know about birds what it was and what they go for. i know its all important the same as it is with the snakes and lizards i breed but i know about that stuff. i came on here to get help and i was basicaly told to go and do it myself, i think i have the right to tell him to sod off if i want and if you think otherwise then thats fine, im a beleiver in everybody being entitled to an opinion. and as for me being a
> "idiot" as you put it...i think not, im knowledgable in areas that concern the aspects of my lifestyle, interests and hobbies, i learn what i want to learn and birds are'nt a topic i study.


I wasn't calling you a idiot, I was simply saying that you got quite aggressive towards the guy quite easily and considering he bothered to reply to try and help you, maybe you shouldn't do that...?
I know if I tried tried to help someone and they spoke to me like that, I'D tell them to get lost!
Besides it's for your ex...why you give a damn anyway? Let her do it her damn self! lol


----------

